# Wyckoff Stock Market Institute



## Stock Jock (18 January 2012)

Has anyone purchased the current ($1,200.00) version of the _Richard D. Wyckoff Course in Stock Market Science and Technique_ from the Wyckoff Stock Market Institute and corresponed with their instructors. I have a few question about what its like for someone who has taken the course.


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 January 2012)

Best of Wyckoff Conference 2010 files at bottom of page.

http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/eLearning...off-wyckoff-rediscovered-conference-2010.html


----------



## Stock Jock (19 January 2012)

Wysiwyg said:


> Best of Wyckoff Conference 2010 files at bottom of page.
> 
> http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/eLearning...off-wyckoff-rediscovered-conference-2010.html




Thanks for your reply with the link. These videos are very informative. I still would like to hear from someone who has actually purchased the SMI course. I know that there are pdf files of the old course versions available on the web and many other audios, videos and pdfs about the Wyckoff method.


----------

